# Best forum for AT&T/Directv discussion & info?



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello. I've been absent for a while, and now thinking of going over to AT&T bundle with AT&T internet, home phone & mobile phone plus Directv. Looking through all the forums, I couldn't tell which is best for discussions involving such a transition. If anyone could steer me to the best forum(s) I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

reber1b said:


> Hello. I've been absent for a while, and now thinking of going over to AT&T bundle with AT&T internet, home phone & mobile phone plus Directv. Looking through all the forums, I couldn't tell which is best for discussions involving such a transition. If anyone could steer me to the best forum(s) I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


While I certainly don't know if it is the best, give DSL Reports a try. They might offer what you are looking for.

ISP discussion forums | DSLReports, ISP Information


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you have a Current D* account - I would advise against of doing any bundle - as it fook your account up and you will end up 2 groups trying to bill you and then one of them sending you to collections - DO NOT do it willing


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Just left after 24 consecutive years with max package of Directv. Got Comcast. Equipment and interface is ages behind ATT/ Directv. Called att yesterday before I sent my equipment in. Arrogance at its finest. I WANTED TO GO BACK. Claim I owe $XXX WHICH IS BS. MY FICO score is 850. I sick of their persistent overbillings they will not correct. Going to contest it. Thinking of Dish so heading over their now.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

rjhseven said:


> Just left after 24 consecutive years with max package of Directv. Got Comcast. Equipment and interface is ages behind ATT/ Directv. Called att yesterday before I sent my equipment in. Arrogance at its finest. I WANTED TO GO BACK. Claim I owe $XXX WHICH IS BS. MY FICO score is 850. I sick of their persistent overbillings they will not correct. Going to contest it. Thinking of Dish so heading over their now.


You might want to look at using TiVo with Comcast. There are two different options for interfaces, TE 3 older and TE4 Hydra. Much faster then both X1 and DirecTV. I switched over a year ago and love my TiVo Bolt and 2 minis.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Agree 100% on the Tivo. I don't have Comcast but I've had cable and a Tivo for over 15 years now. Currently have the Bolt running the "old" (TE3) interface and I love it. Very fast, great GUI, quite stable.

You will have rather poor PQ with Comcast since they overcompress everything to make room for more internet in areas where they offer gigabit service.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

TiVo has another refurb sale going on now.
Tivo Bracket Buster Sale! Save Up To $350!


----------

